
VLC for Windows 8 reaches $65,000 funding goal with five days to spare - Garbage
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/12/23/vlc-for-windows-8-reaches-65000-funding-goal-on-kickstarter-with-five-days-to-spare/
======
jbk
As the one running this KickStarter, (and also main VLC dev + VideoLAN
president) I have to say that I am happy.

Running a fundraiser through KickStarter for an Free and Open Source software
that was always 100% developed by volunteers was a risky bet, and we were
unsure... The good thing is that our community accepted that quite well and
enough users understood the need and funded it.

If you wonder why we need money for VLC on WinRT, you can read here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902508>

And now, back to work, we got something to deliver :)

PS: before you ask for iOS, you might have a surprise soon.

~~~
donniezazen
I just find it hard to understand why should so much money, time and energy
should be spent on making Metro version of VLC considering it might be only
useful on one niche product.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Er, yes. Windows 8 and Windows RT are very niche products, aren't they, with
install bases in the millions...

~~~
vetinari
<trolling>

Yeah, it will start approach desktop linux share now...

</trolling>

Seriously, I'm one of those who bought Windows 8 upgrade. Does not mean I'm
using it, after two hours of cursing, Windows 7 was back.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I also bought Windows 8. After a few hours getting used to it, I'm happy with
it.

~~~
sliverstorm
<sarcasm>

You must be some kind of computing god! No mere moral could ever understand
Windows 8!

</sarcasm> (not directed at you)

------
ddon
Here is a direct link to a VLC Kickstarter page:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-
the-n...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-the-new-
windows-8-user-experience-metro)

------
FreeKill
Congrats to the folks at VLC, it's great software and the more platforms it
runs on the better for everyone...

------
alpb
This is great news for Surface RT users!

------
Keyframe
This is great news, especially since it will yield more goodies for other
folks who are into c99 on windows. I love VLC (sans font searching here and
there, heh). It's so much useful that I don't even use QT on PC for playback
anymore for DNxHD codec qt files. It supports even MXF files. VLC and ffpmeg
(ffmbc not so very much) are one of the best tools, free or not, for what they
do, if you're in professional video.

------
bitteralmond
I love that this is a thing, and that it's such a success to keep it current.
However, I don't approve of Windows 8 itself and that's a bit of a problem in
itself. This story still gets an upvote thought.

~~~
jbk
Not approving Windows 8 and not porting a popular open source solution to
Windows 8 are two different things.

~~~
sliverstorm
We need more pragmatists like you.

~~~
jbk
Thanks :)

------
zaidf
_Pledge £350 or more Text link on the VLC for Windows 8 website for 1 month
and your (company's) name in the list of Silver sponsors within the
application._

Are these going to be no-follows? Otherwise, isn't that to some extent selling
a link back?

------
rorrr
VLC used to be my favorite video player. Then I discovered Splash Pro Ex.

Seriously, if your computer isn't very powerful, you can watch full HD movies
without any stuttering, barely any CPU load, and has half of the load on the
GPU compared to VLC. Instant skips to any part of a huge file (I just tested
on an 18GB mkv, VLC takes like 30 sec to skip to the middle).

~~~
TobbenTM
Link: <http://mirillis.com/en/products/splashexport.html>

Not free, Windows only.

~~~
rorrr
Yeah, VLC is collecting money too, that's what this post is about.

Regardless, even if VLC is free, I just like Splash better for basic playback.
I realize VLC is extremely complex and full of all kinds of features, but I
don't use 99% of them. I recently tried streaming using the VLC browser
plugin, and it failed spectacularly, it doesn't buffer properly.

~~~
masklinn
> Yeah, VLC is collecting money too, that's what this post is about.

VLC is collecting money to port to a platform with which the current codebase
and toolchain are completely incompatible (see jbk's comment above), and that
money is solely collected from people who want to support the port (or VLC
itself), using VLC or hacking on it costs $0.

------
bborud
How about we make a Kickstarter project to fund removal of the fussy new UI
that VLC got a few versions back, and which now makes VLC slow and annoying to
start on my macs.

~~~
jbk
You have simple options to have the old UI back.

